
Senate report on CIA torture is one step closer to disappearing - Osiris30
https://www.yahoo.com/news/senate-report-on-cia-torture-1429636113023030.html
======
dTal
>The deletion of the document has been portrayed by agency officials to Senate
investigators as an “inadvertent” foul-up by the inspector general. In what
one intelligence community source described as a series of errors straight
“out of the Keystone Cops,” CIA inspector general officials deleted an
uploaded computer file with the report and then accidentally destroyed a disk
that also contained the document, filled with thousands of secret files about
the CIA’s use of “enhanced” interrogation methods.

That's a lot of "accidents"...

